# Roman Goddess goes topless, flashes massive side boob (Photos) – Linda Ikeji’s Blog



## ese

The Instagram celebrity took to her page to share this topless photos of herself, which displayed her massive side boob and curves.





via Linda Ikeji’s Blog – https://ift.tt/2Jm25RZ

Get more Nigeria Entertainment News


----------



## Phantom

That's not Roman goddess, that's Amy Andersen


----------

